# Doorbell transformer



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Im a little confused to what doorbell transformer I should buy or need. I am running all new electric through my house. I recently bought a house that has all knob & tube wires throughout, So i replaced the service line and replaced all the outlets,lights,switches throughout the house and now I am going to replace the doorbell wires/transformer. The transformer I have now has knob & tube going into the transformer and the wire being run looks like 20g-24g so i want to be buy a new transformer and I was told i need a 12v transformer, But the local stores near me do not have 12v transformers they have two types available:
1- Input: 120VAC - Output: 8VAC-10VA, 16VAC-10VA, 24VAC-20VA 
or 2- Input: 120VAC - Output: 16VAC-10VA 

My doorbell is very old but nice looking so i want to keep the same doorbell so its only a "bell" not a chime/bell. 

I was told I can use the 16v with no problem. IS that true??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Voltage depends on your chime.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, figure out what chime you'd like to use and then match the voltage needed to ring the chime to the transformer.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

*Non post -oops*

will post another thread --oops


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah the problem is that the doorbell that im using came with the house and its very old. MAybe if i take it off the wall it will have some print on the back with the specs.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Does the old transformer have any markings on it? Connect the old transformer and see what voltage it puts out?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're that unsure, just buy a new chime and a matching transformer for it. Install both using the existing wiring.... it'll handle it, so don't worry about it.


----------



## timothytaylor (Sep 6, 2010)

bring your old chime transformer to the store and ask them what's the suitable transformer for it. that would make things a lot easier.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Does the old transformer have any markings on it? Connect the old transformer and see what voltage it puts out?


No need to speculate or anything else-- This is the answer you are looking for !!


Whoa !! An old post here!! Why the ressurection Tim? I am sure he has got the new one by now !!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

If the guy wanted to keep his old chime that badly why didnt anyone mention a transformer for low voltage lighting? Expensive Yes, but it would work. Seems Radio Shack could even hook him up with some sort of 12v transformer.


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

*update help still*

I still didnt get one yet. I put it on the back burner. So heres the update.

I like the doorbell that came with the house, it uses 3 bells that move when rang. So its not like a little white box or anything like that. Its old. So I asked a electrician at work and he said to get a 12volt transformer.

The old transformer has this on it :

Edwards Transformer CAT. NO. 879
Line 115 .
60 to 140 cycles
Bell 14 Volts

Do i need a 12 volt transformer or can any transformer work?? Someone point me in right direction since i will be working on it as soon as i figure it out. I cant find a 12 volt transformer anywhere.

Zenith Model 121AC-A or Model DW-125 or Model DW-122 

Would any of them work?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like the original was 14V. You should be able to go +/- 2V with no appreciable difference in performance--but considering it's an old unit with a bit of wear and crud, I'd go with a higher voltage rather than lower.


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

sounds like a plan. I dont know where this whole 12volt transformer came from, I told him what i had and he said 12 v so I will buy the cheap 10$ one and see what happens


----------

